# Melaka Trip - 2009-01-02



## auhckw (Jan 4, 2009)

*Eye on Malaysia (Melaka)*
Taken on: 2009-01-02
Camera: Nikon D90

Image 01






Image 02





Image 03





Image 04





Image 05





Image 06


----------



## auhckw (Jan 4, 2009)

*A'Famosa (Melaka)*
Taken on: 2009-01-02
Camera: Nikon D90

Image 01





Image 02





Image 03


----------



## auhckw (Jan 4, 2009)

*Police Riding Horse (Melaka)*
Taken on: 2009-01-02
Camera: Nikon D90

Image 01


----------



## auhckw (Jan 4, 2009)

*Keris (Melaka)*
Taken on: 2009-01-02
Camera: Nikon D90

Image 01


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi, and welcome to TPF!

How wonderful to see this distant (to me) part of the world. My fave from the first post is #3, and I really like the processing you did on the second set of three.


----------



## auhckw (Jan 4, 2009)

*Train (Melaka)*
Taken on: 2009-01-02
Camera: Nikon D90

Image 01


----------



## auhckw (Jan 4, 2009)

*Boat (Melaka)*
Taken on: 2009-01-02
Camera: Nikon D90

Image 01





Image 02


----------



## auhckw (Jan 4, 2009)

*Ship (Melaka)*
Taken on: 2009-01-02
Camera: Nikon D90

Image 01





Image 02


----------



## auhckw (Jan 4, 2009)

*River (Melaka)*
Taken on: 2009-01-02
Camera: Nikon D90

Image 01





Image 02


----------



## auhckw (Jan 4, 2009)

*Mudfish (Melaka)*
Taken on: 2009-01-02
Camera: Nikon D90

Image 01


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh, you have continued to post more pictures in this thread while I was typing my response to the first two posts. It might help people to comment on your pictures if you number them sequentially (so far there are nine "Image 1" shots in this thread). Another option is to start separate threads, rather than having so many images in one thread.


----------



## auhckw (Jan 4, 2009)

*Windmill (Melaka)*
Taken on: 2009-01-02
Camera: Nikon D90

Image 01





Image 02


----------



## auhckw (Jan 4, 2009)

*Back To The Past (Melaka)*
Taken on: 2009-01-02
Camera: Nikon D90

Image 01





Image 02





Image 03





Image 04


----------



## auhckw (Jan 4, 2009)

Antarctican said:


> Oh, you have continued to post more pictures in this thread while I was typing my response to the first two posts. It might help people to comment on your pictures if you number them sequentially (so far there are eight "Image 1" shots in this thread). Another option is to start separate threads, rather than having so many images in one thread.



I've put a title on each post. So can comment based on title, then Image number.

But, then again it is better to set all in sequential number. I'll do it next time


----------

